# Dust collection for a JDS Multi-router (video)



## mbs (May 8, 2010)

For several years I've tried to figure out how to collect the dust from the multi-router. I tried a few things that didn't work well. Finally started messing around with 6" pvc that I had laying around. It fits over a Porter Cable 690 router and hugs against the face of the multi-router. It works pretty well and gets about 75% of the chips.

The video isn't the best since I was holding the camera while moving the levers.


----------



## FatherHooligan (Mar 27, 2008)

Dust collectors work by moving large volumes of air, your router plate may be restricting the flow too much. Is there a way that you can increase the amount of air holes so that the DC can draw more air? Vacuum cleaners work on the velocity of the air, DCs on the volume.


----------



## mbs (May 8, 2010)

I would need to cut a bigger hole in the Multi router which I don't want to do. I put a before and after video on YouTube that shows how much dust is collected. More dust is collected if the bit isn't extended too far.


----------

